# Puch Trak Pro



## k2kbla (Jun 20, 2013)

I have my trak pro i got from my buddy back in 1983-84. The # under the crank hub is 01143, don't know if thats the serial # or not??Original forks, bars, dura ace 3pc cranks, kkt lightning pedals,chrome w/ blue rims, seat/post, cal-lit checkerboard pads,  etc. After a neck surgery, 2 back surgeries, alot of years and even more miles.... and even more brain cells. It might be time to send her to a new home. If anyone is interested or knows someone, shot me an email. k2kbla@mac.com,


----------

